# Droop - Butt



## Serle (Mar 9, 2018)

Quite the season for ''Droop - Butt'' , I have an inordinate amount of Tenoderas that  have developed this condition. One L4 was fine then moulted into having Droop -Butt . It doesn't only happen to mantids from hanging upside down long periods;......  S


----------



## River Dane (Mar 9, 2018)

Interesting.... I vote we officially name this condition Droop-Butt Syndrome.   

Anyway, what happens to Mantids with this condition? Is it deadly, or caused by some sort of virus?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 10, 2018)

Only time I've had this issue is when when this species (in middle-later instars) sheds from a very horizontal surface. If they move too early after shedding the gravity of their abdomen's weight can cause the bend at that weak point before their exoskeleton has time to firm up. I've found having angled shedding conditions virtually eliminates the issue. As I use net cubes I simply prop the cubes up so two upper walls are angled at around 45 degrees.


----------



## Kermit (Mar 10, 2018)

It is common with this species and for whatever reason more specific to the males than the females from what I've observed. I like the idea of the 45° shed angle!


----------



## Serle (Mar 10, 2018)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Only time I've had this issue is when when this species (in middle-later instars) sheds from a very horizontal surface. If they move too early after shedding the gravity of their abdomen's weight can cause the bend at that weak point before their exoskeleton has time to firm up. I've found having angled shedding conditions virtually eliminates the issue. As I use net cubes I simply prop the cubes up so two upper walls are angled at around 45 degrees.


You have a great idea in the angling on the shedding walls and allowing the exoskeleton to harden .


----------



## Serle (Mar 10, 2018)

Kermit said:


> It is common with this species and for whatever reason more specific to the males than the females from what I've observed. I like the idea of the 45° shed angle!


The males do have a higher percentage of Droop-butt than females , with a longer narrower abdomen . I haven't seen it too often in the Mantis Religiosa which are close in stature to the Tenoderas . Droop-butt isn't fatal and I haven;'t seen it as harmful ........ S


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 23, 2018)

My friend's Tenodera has developed this condition. Her mantis has two bends in his abdomen; one in the middle and one where the abdomen connects with the thorax. He was wild caught and has not molted in captivity. He is about L5. Any ideas on what to do? We will try the 45* molting surface, but any other ideas? Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## cwebster (Jul 23, 2018)

I put sticks in at a 45 degree angle but one mantis still has droop butt.


----------



## Kermit (Jul 24, 2018)

Typical in males of this species.

Feeding him up will help straighten up the kink.


----------



## Serle (Jul 24, 2018)

Since my last post I have a correction ,one of my pre-adult Tenoderas did succumb to Droop Butt . Seem's that they don't digest or excrete properly .  S


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 25, 2018)

Wait at least 24 hours after molting to feed, this can also sometimes cause butt drooping/kinking if they eat a lot before they've dried properly. The condition should resolve with the next molt if he dries at the proper angle but until then there's not a lot that can be done to permanently fix it. Although as Kermit stated above, feeding them well may help to straighten them out some, it will at least temporarily alleviate the problem.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 27, 2018)

My friend's mantis died.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm sorry. If the kink is severe it can prevent them from digesting and eliminating properly.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yeah, I wish there was more of a way to heal or prevent this problem.

- MantisGirl3


----------

